
Show HN: A team wiki that builds up on Slack conversations - pacavaca
https://onebar.io
======
pacavaca
Hello, HN!

We've been working on OneBar since spring, and ran it for about three months
in a few companies. We're now ready to show it to the broader world! (it's
still in beta though ;) )

A few things OneBar can do for your team:

\- Store Q&As (just like Quora or StackOverflow)

\- Search the KB right from Slack (via a bot)

\- Source questions from Slack, and assign them to team members

\- Save Slack threads as Q&A

\- Automatically cross-link content

Here's one particular thing that worked well during the test:
[https://blog.onebar.io/crowdsource-your-companys-glossary-
in...](https://blog.onebar.io/crowdsource-your-companys-glossary-in-
slack-7e83b5674895)

We would highly appreciate HNs feedback on OneBar. Thanks in advance for
checking it out!

